# Do you remove the slimy membrane when you butcher your deer?



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

I know people who do, and those who dont. I know the membrane cooks away when the deers being cooked, but I cant help it, I remove all the slime when im butchering my deer.


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

The membrane is what gives venison a gamey taste. If I remember correctly, it's called talon?


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

No,I hang my deer in a chiller for up to a week and the membrane drys and forms a barrier to any outside influinces.
I've left animals hanging until the membrane goes almost black,yet the meat is in perfect condition.
The meat tastes the same with it on or off,no big deal.


----------



## CMTCheeter (Aug 28, 2006)

we also leave it on, seems like it would be too much work to take care of it, but if i get bored with my part in the butchering process, (dad makes me do the trimmings) sometimes i will mess around with it for a while. but i dont think that it makes a big difference


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

what slimy membrane? The fat on the inside of the chest cavity is called taloe(sp?) and I pull it out B4 butchering. The fat on the legs and rump I remove at butchering b/c the fat will go rancid B4 the meat. The silver skin I remove B4 cooking. The only thing slimy on my deer is blood-shot meat and it goes to grind as it is slightly more gamey and not presentable to guests. Anyone have pics of what they think is slime....... then I could give my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

some people call it silver skin


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Yep....it's chewy as all heck.

I remove it from the cuts that I like to cook whole or sliced like the backstraps and loins.


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

CMTCheeter said:


> we also leave it on, seems like it would be too much work to take care of it, but if i get bored with my part in the butchering process, (dad makes me do the trimmings) sometimes i will mess around with it for a while. but i dont think that it makes a big difference


It doesnt seem like it does to me either. It is definatly a lot of work, and a lot of wasted meat to remove it.


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

I take it all off.


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL it really shouldn't be slimey...How long you hanging them deer? ukey:


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

MushroomHound said:


> LOL it really shouldn't be slimey...How long you hanging them deer? ukey:



fiance's dad hangs deer up to 3-4 days aging the meat.


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

I cut all of it I can away from the meat,but I don't worry about getting it all.


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

I cut it off when i am getting ready to marinade a cut...Flingr


----------



## mikericci (Dec 3, 2004)

*Silver Skin*

I assume you are talking about what I call the silver skin. It definately gets taken off my cuts of meat. That's the biggest reason I process my own deer, because I'm sure a processor wouldn't take the time to remove it.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

from my good cuts like the Backstraps and tenderloins i remove it. but i freeze my good cuts in zip loc bags with filled with water. when i want a cut to eat, i unthaw it and then soak it in salt water for a day. this will remove any excess blood from the meat and allow the sliver skin to be removed. since i find i have deer meat in the freezer for a few months, i find freezing it in water keeps the meat in better condition for longer periods of time.

the meat i have ground i trim away all fat, tallow and silver skin also. its my meat and it would bother me if i knew it wasnt cleaned as good as it could be.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------

